# Plecos, corys and more at Finatics Aquarium!



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again everyone... here is a list of the plecos and corys that are all ready to go! all are tank raised unless stated that they are wild caught! thanks for your continued support at the store! mb ALSO "please call the store for availability! mb

NEW ARRIVAL! LIMITED STOCK AVAILABLE! WILD CAUGHT ZEBRA PLECOSTOMUS! 2.5" SIZE AND PRICED AT $250.00 EACH! CALL ME FOR MORE DETAILS!

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE

6200 Dixie Road - Units 105/106

Mississauga, Ontario. L5T 2E1

905-565-1232

OPEN & DAYS A WEEK! VISA/MASTERCARD/DEBIT./CASH ACCEPTED!

CORYDORAS:

1. bronze, albino and paleatus - regular size - $2.99 each or 6 for $15.00

2. bronze, albino and paleatus - large size - $3.99 each or 6 for $20.00

3. metae - regular size - $5.99 each or 6 for $30.00

4. panda - regular size $5.99 each or 6 for $30.00

5. panda - extra large size! $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

6. royal panda (weitzmani) $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

7. longfin panda - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

8. venezula - $3.99 each or 6 for $20.00

9. sterbai - large size - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

10. duplicareus - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

11. green lazer CW009 - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

12. orange lazer CW010 - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00 WILD CAUGHT!

13. elegans - large size - $4.99 each or 6 for $25.00 WILD CAUGHT!

14. loxozonus - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00 WILD CAUGHT!

15. melanotaenia (gold green) - $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00 WILD CAUGHT!

SYNODONTIS CATFISH:

1. eupterus cats - 6" - $19.99 each

2. deocorus - 8" beauties! $79.99 each or both for $150.00

3. brichardi - 6" - $39.99 each

4. angelicus - 6"-8" beauties! $79.99 each or all 3 for $200.00

5. multipunctatus 2" - $19.99 each or 6 for $100.00

6. multipunctatus 4" - $39.99 each or 6 for $200.00

7. petricola 3" - $29.99 each or 6 for $150.00

8. petricola 4" - $39.99 each WILD CAUGHT

9. microsynodontis polli - 1.5" - $11.99 each WILD CAUGHT

PLECOSTOMUS:

1. common brown or albino plecos from $5.99 each

2. red marble ancistrus 1.5" - $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

3. red marble ancistrus 2"+ - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

4. longfin plecos 2" - $11.99 each or 6 for $60.00

5. blue eyed ancistrus L144 - 2.5" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

6. super red ancistrus - 2" - $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

7. L340 mega clowns 3"+ - $24.99 each WILD CAUGHT!

8. L240 vampires 3.5" - $59.99 each WILD CAUGHT!

9. L204 flash 5"+ - $59.99 each WILD CAUGHT!

10. L91 beacon 5"+ - $59.99 each WILD CAUGHT!

11. L116 red fin thresher - 4"+ - $14.99 each WILD CAUGHT

12. L047 magnum 3.5"+ - $69.99 each WILD CAUGHT

13. L018 gold nuggets 3.5"+ - $49.99 each WILD CAUGHT

14. L134 leopard frogs 3.5"+ - $69.99 each WILD CAUGHT

15. L128 blue phantom 4"+ - $49.99 each WILD CAUGHT

16. L128 blue phantom 6"+ - $69.99 each WILD CAUGHT

17. L200 green phantom 4"+ - $49.99 each WILD CAUGHT

18. L082 snoball 3" - $29.99 each WILD CAUGHT

19. L121 braueri clown - 3.5" - $24.99 each WILD CAUGHT

20. L106 orange seam 3"+ - $24.99 each WILD CAUGHT

21. lasciancistrus plecos - 3"+ amazing algae eaters! $14.99 each WILD CAUGHT

22. L187 chaetostoma 3" - $9.99 each WILD CAUGHT

23. Giant OTTO cats - Hypo. gulare 2.5"+ - $11.99 each WILD CAUGHT

24. L260 queen arebasque - 3.5"+ - $69.99 each WILD CAUGHT

25. L411 queen type - 1.5" - 24.99 each

26. L411 queen type - 2.5" - $39.99 each

27. L014 goldy 3.5" - $69.99 each WILD CAUGHT

28. spotted and striped gibbiceps from 6"-12" from $29.99 each

29. common hypostomus plecos from 5" -12" ALL SIZES ONLY $9.99 each

***ALL prices are subject to tax... we can give deals on multiple purchases too!

thanks for looking and please spread the word to your friends and neighbours about our unique store! see you soon! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

lots still available everyone... all are eating and healthy and have nice bellies on them! drop in for a deal today! cheers! mb


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Finatics (mike) fantastic selection of pleco's and so forth and some great pics to show off those fish. 

Prices are amazing as i know what i paid for these pleco's elsewhere and these prices are lower. Must make a visit soon.

Sent you a PM in another location.

keep up the good work!!

Sheldon


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the good words Sheldon! cheers.. mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Green Dragon Plecos are now available at the store! regular size 2" and some 3" ones too!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Any more L340s coming in any time soon Mike?


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

not sure yet on when the L340s will be back in stock but hopefully soon! phone me in 2 weeks.. thanks..mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

LOTS of fish still available! I am also willing to give deals on multiple buys! come see me for a deal today! thanks for your continued support! cheers! mb


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Zebra plecostomus, YES the real deal #L46 - 2.5" and healthy! $250.00 each!
Gold nugget plecostomus, #L177 4" approx. size and $60.00 each!

LIMITED SUPPLY so hurry in or call for more information! mb


----------

